# ABS/SLIP/TRACTION CONTROL



## davanvield (Jun 1, 2006)

I HAVE A 2001 MAXIMA SE ANNIVERSARY EDITION. A WHILE BACK MY ABS/SLIP/TRACTION CONTROL LIGHTS CAME ON. THEY WOULD GO ON AND OFF PERIODICALLY. NOW THEY ARE PERMANENTYLY ON. ANY IDEAS ON WHAT THE PROBLEM IS????? ANY IDEAS ON HOW TO FIX??????

LET ME KNOW.

THANKS.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Sounds like one of your ABS sensors is "bad"! Happens all the time on these A34 Maximas. I work at a Nissan dealership, so I know that's most likely your problem...Good Luck.


----------

